# oroklini



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you live in oroklini? moving there at the end of October (09)......

do you know what the area is like? are there many expats? I have 2 children...are there any clubs or anything for them to do near by? do you know anything about the schools, someone recommended lavaedida? anything you could tell me really would be really appreciated. I do have a friend that lives in Pyla...and she recommended Oroklini. Im on my own with my two boys...excited about starting a new life, but obviously apprehensive too, but mainly for my boys!

If you could help me at all.....


thanks
Helen





lcraggs2004 said:


> Just thought I'd share some info about a few nights out I've had over the past week.
> 
> Firstly "Mandra" in Oroklini (monday night). We just went for a drink, but they had a buffet and singer. It was 14 euro per person. All the food you can eat and a great singer "Ross" keeping everyone entertained. Drinks were reasonably priced, and the atmosphere was great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bonnieblue said:


> Do you live in oroklini? moving there at the end of October (09)......
> 
> do you know what the area is like? are there many expats? I have 2 children...are there any clubs or anything for them to do near by? do you know anything about the schools, someone recommended lavaedida? anything you could tell me really would be really appreciated. I do have a friend that lives in Pyla...and she recommended Oroklini. Im on my own with my two boys...excited about starting a new life, but obviously apprehensive too, but mainly for my boys!
> 
> ...


Helen I have moved this post to a new thread of its own. 

Veronica


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

bonnieblue said:


> Do you live in oroklini? moving there at the end of October (09)......
> 
> do you know what the area is like? are there many expats? I have 2 children...are there any clubs or anything for them to do near by? do you know anything about the schools, someone recommended lavaedida? anything you could tell me really would be really appreciated. I do have a friend that lives in Pyla...and she recommended Oroklini. Im on my own with my two boys...excited about starting a new life, but obviously apprehensive too, but mainly for my boys!
> 
> ...


What ages are your children? The American Academy is an English School - primary to secondary, Pascal English School - Secondary. You might consider enrolling them in the local state school if you want them to speak Greek. As for things to do there's the beach :clap2: a bowling alley, restaurants, football clubs, karate etc. The Dhekleia BFBS has a fete twice a year it's not far from Oriklini.

You need to search/ask when you get here, good luck!


----------



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. My children are 12 and 13. I was told the local greek schools are not very good?? 

Helen




zany said:


> What ages are your children? The American Academy is an English School - primary to secondary, Pascal English School - Secondary. You might consider enrolling them in the local state school if you want them to speak Greek. As for things to do there's the beach :clap2: a bowling alley, restaurants, football clubs, karate etc. The Dhekleia BFBS has a fete twice a year it's not far from Oriklini.
> 
> You need to search/ask when you get here, good luck!


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

bonnieblue said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My children are 12 and 13. I was told the local greek schools are not very good??
> 
> Helen


If your children were younger I'd say put them in the Greek school but not in their teens, if they want to learn Greek it would be better for them to learn privately


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

We are coming to live in Oroklini this wednesday 23rd september! The move has been planned for some time, but I was taken ill about 7 weeks ago and only came out of hospital on friday. We have an apartment and our furniture arrived in Limmassol 2 weeks ago, so it will be all go once we arrive! Our children are 19, 21 and 23 and are staying in the UK, so I'm feeling very emotional and weepy. We are looking forward to meeting lots of people and making new friends. 
Debbie


----------



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, im flying out this tuesday, but staying with my frined in Pyla, coming out to live in October....maybe we can meet for coffee or something once i arrive in October? Can understand you feeling weepy, but im sure you will soon settle in and begin to make friends quite soon.
Helen




deb49 said:


> We are coming to live in Oroklini this wednesday 23rd september! The move has been planned for some time, but I was taken ill about 7 weeks ago and only came out of hospital on friday. We have an apartment and our furniture arrived in Limmassol 2 weeks ago, so it will be all go once we arrive! Our children are 19, 21 and 23 and are staying in the UK, so I'm feeling very emotional and weepy. We are looking forward to meeting lots of people and making new friends.
> Debbie


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Bonnieblue,

I moved to Oroklini a month ago and absolutely love it here. 

I can't tell you about schools or things for the boys as I don't have children. It easier for me I suppose being a man on my own but once you start getting out you'll soon meet people. I met so many people in my first 2 weeks I couldn't remember half of their names.

There are quite a few expats here and the locals are very friendly and it's a very laid back place to live. It may seem a bit daunting at first being a new place but once you start meeting people and finding out where things are you'll soon settle into it.


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Helen,
I'd love to meet up for a chat when you're over here.My phone number is 96705694, give me a ring to arrange something.
Deb


----------



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Deb,

Would love to meet for coffee....due to arrive oct 14 th now...got your num so will call you and we can arrange something.

See you soon,

Helen


deb49 said:


> Hi Helen,
> I'd love to meet up for a chat when you're over here.My phone number is 96705694, give me a ring to arrange something.
> Deb


----------



## isamar (Oct 16, 2009)

I will suggest you send them to private schools as they do not speak greek. I disagree that cyprus state schools are bad as they compare with the UK's one and they are ok. But is better if they were younger to go there as they will face a lot of problems not knowing greek. Private school with very good reputation and standard all over Cyprus is American Academy, another good one is Pascal English School and there is Med School.


----------

